# Rescues! 2 stallions and a colt



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Today we hav aquired 2 stallions and a colt. They had been abandond in a field close to where i live. The RSPCA were due to take them and have them put down. We have a black mini cob stallion we think he is about 10ish, a skewbald colt about 5 months and a mini shetland stallion (he looks about 8 - could b wrong).
The shetland has good weight however does have ALOT of war wounds. He also has a strange look back foot.
The 5 month old colt looks full of worms and is very afraid of people. feet arnt terrible either
The black stallion have a lovely temperment, does need some weight on and tiding up. His feet are going to need a farrier sooner rather than later.

Here are a couple of picture of the black stallion and the colt.

















We have managed to get them all settled in and have found new homes for the colt and the mini shetland. The Balck mini cob will be staying with us and is now called Wilf!

I will keep you all posted on him.


----------



## platinumspurs (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for picking them up, I am always trying to tell people that about rescues. They look adorable!! Good luck with them


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor dears! Many blessings to you for taking them in, I'm sure that they'll give you many years of companionship and love for doing such a kind thing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad you saved them.. keep us updated!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe I am so happy you were there when these horses needed you 
good luck with the Black


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

OoOO so dirty! lol! Good thing they are safe!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for picking them up, every horse deserves a good home  Keep us updated


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Great job! They'll be happy ponies now.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

New homes for two of them already & 1 to keep-congrats on a great job!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Kudo's to you for stepping in!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Make that 2 colts!!!!*

Well today i turned up at the field and was informe we had another colt on the way! Approx a year old and was thrown out the box and left. he is approx 11hh maybe a little smaller. His feet are in quite good shape, he jut needs alot of weight, worming and some TLC.








Update on the other 3. 
We found a home for the mini shetland (he didnt end up staying with us) the black mini cob stallion (Wilf) is still with us and the cob colt (Chumlee) is staying with us a while. They now know what a bucket contains lol.


Chumlee & wilf


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*update*

So Chumlee and Wilf were at another field with alot off grass to try and plump them up, we went and fetched them on Wednesday to bring them back to the main field to start working with them. Chumlee has come round sooo fast, he will now come for cuddles and scratches. He LOVES his dinners (which we have secretly been adding wormer too! shhh!) We have given him a groom to get some of his matted coat out - think it may have to be a scissor job.:?

Bingo has come on in leaps and bounds! he has been secretly having wormer too (shhh!) and they are coming out is there thousands so he will be causing havock soon.
Latest piks of me and Bingo.





































I cant work out what breeding he is, he has to be shetland cross with something fine. what do you think (pictures are that good i know)


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

They're all so ADORABLE . Good luck on getting them to good health.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

That black cob is the most adorable little stallion I've ever seen! Do you plan to get them all gelded?


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

ThirteenAcres said:


> That black cob is the most adorable little stallion I've ever seen! Do you plan to get them all gelded?


We are havin the coloured colt gelded as soon as both have dropped. Wilf the black stallion I think we are going to leave him entire, we have the vet coming out to passport chumlee and bingo this week so I'm going to ask the vet how old he is, if he ancient (which we think he is) we are going to try and get him through summer and maybe take him to a few shows once cleaned up, but if he's too much off a mess we may have to put him down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Here are the latest pictures on Wilf and Chumlee, they had a 2 hour groom and look 100% better. they do scub up well! we had raki on all 3 rescues on Saturday, Chumlee and Wilf havnt been beaten they have just been neglected, Chumlee misses him mum and Wilf loves it where he is. Bingo has a ifferent story... he doesnt know whats going on at the minute, the previous people tried to pick his feet out and he moved and they beat him!:-x.
On the plus side Wilf is approx 14/15 years old so he will be staying and having teeth and feet sorted ASAP.
Chumlee has started to drop his worms. I have never seen anything like it, they dont look like round worm, they are flat, fat and short!!! :?
AND... Chumless had his 1st EVER carrot, he had no ides what one was.


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Who could just abandon horses like that? or any animal for that fact. Good job for rescuing them 
All very cute.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Latest pictures*

Unfortunatly Wilf has had to be gelded, he started to get him strenth back and would do anything to get to the mares. All went well though!
Chumlee and Wilf have also had a DIY hog as they are covered in lice which it being treated. We are having major problem with Chumlee's worms, he wont let go of them! GRR! really annoying!








Chumlee having a DIY hog.








Learning that bags dont kill








Laughing after a wormer! 








Bingo having a chill out in the sun while still eating!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*more piks*

wilf hogged









Bingos 1st lick








Bunny


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> wilf hogged
> View attachment 107245
> 
> 
> ...


I DO APOLOGIES I WASNT SUPPOSED TO PUT THESE PICTURES ON AND I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO TAKE THEM OFF!!!!!!
PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW TO TAKE THEM OFF!

phewwww iv done it!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What beauties they have become! Looks like your doing a great job with them!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*22/07/2012*

here is a picture of Wilf from yesterday, he has really settled down, 2 more weeks and he can go out with the rest of them to play.
















I wanted him for casual rides but i found yesterday that he is a tad too small i look rediculous. Unfortunatly i didnt get a picture with me on but just look at the size of my saddle on him! LOL


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Professional photos*

So we are doing our website up at the moment and found a 
Professional photographer to come and take some pictures.








Chumlee and Kameron


----------

